# What a Wonderful Forum to Have Banner Ads Like These



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I just want to thank MTF for doing yet another wonderful thing for an old man like me. 

Knowing that I re-pay the no-fee-to-join price for this forum by leaving the ad-blocker off, so Isee their ads as a thank-you to them for their running this forum at no charge, MTF doesn't just show me cars, shoes, grocery stores and clothing I could buy. No sir! They show me something they know I will appreciate: pictures of *young women in tight and skimpy clothes. * I may be old, but still like what I always liked!

So when people tell you the golden age of model railroading has long passed, set the straight. This is just further proof that the golden age of model railroading is right now!!!!!!


----------



## Jim M (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm only seeing adds for trains. You must have the good computer


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

its either OVERSTOCK,com, or a JEEP, which I need a new one
or


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

I may be old but I'm with Lee, hurts nothing to see what is available and dream what you could have done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

Just another benefit of membership in the MTF. We don't have any Old Grumpy Railroaders here.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Just another benefit of membership in the MTF. We don't have any Old Grumpy Railroaders here.


Well folks, I get the same ads on my computer. :appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

All the grumpy goes away and is replaced by memories/feelings long passed. All one needs to do, is submit a credit card and, well, watch your money disappear. 

They do make for a fine gallery, although, and that is free as Lee pointed out.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I am wondering what it means if you guys get adds like that and I get State Farm Insurance and St Jude Children s Hospital campaign to fight childhood cancer? 

Does that mean I am a sensitive guy for children and I need insurance? And you guys need mail order brides...... LOL


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Just another benefit of membership in the MTF. We don't have any Old Grumpy Railroaders here.


Just dirty old men. (kidding)


----------



## Gromet (Oct 27, 2011)

Guys, you do realize these ads are not the same for everyone, but are based on your browsing history etc... ???


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I have been wondering how they make the decision about what they show me, too, ever since the ads for the "porno dolls" just suddenly stopped and now every other ad is for a wife with big eyes (and other big attributes) from a country where they speak a language other than English.


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks Gormet, for saying what I wanted to say, about browsing..... Since it's mail order brides should we give them the benefit of the doubt and say they do more "mail ordering"? LOL


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

Lee, don't they base adds on web sites a person has visited?


----------



## FVTrains (Jun 19, 2015)

My ads just ask me if I want to sell my house (in FL) and want to sell me Sprint cellphone plans (which I already have!)

Must be what Apple wants me to see... I thought the Intel processor in my MacBook would let me get the "racy PC" ads! Rats!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I didn't realize what I was missing, maybe I should turn the ads back on!


----------



## bill937ca (Jul 18, 2014)

Ad Block is so wonderful.  I never see this stuff.


----------



## arkady (May 15, 2013)

Gromet said:


> Guys, you do realize these ads are not the same for everyone, but are based on your browsing history etc... ???


If they were based solely upon one's browsing history, the ads _I_ see would be a lot racier than the ones Lee posted.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

Gromet said:


> Guys, you do realize these ads are not the same for everyone, but are based on your browsing history etc... ???


I started getting these ads shortly after purchasing my Harrys razor and blades. Perhaps they think I'm some type of player or young hipster. Or, maybe there is a more sinister connection? :dunno:


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Curse this ad blocker. I could've been dating Russian, Filipino, Chinese, Arab, or Thai women.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I must be doing something wrong. I'm getting ads for Cenegenics.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

You know, of course, that the models in the ads are _*NOT*_the ones that arrive at the airport; they are more like:

http://s303.photobucket.com/user/J_S_Bach/media/fat-chick.jpg.html


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

J. S. Bach said:


> You know, of course, that the models in the ads are _*NOT*_the ones that arrive at the airport; they are more like:
> 
> http://s303.photobucket.com/user/J_S_Bach/media/fat-chick.jpg.html


They also don't explain that they speak little English except a few phrases they know they will need, such as: "Where is my credit card?" and "No tonight, dear."


----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

Lee, you ave mentioned your Italian sports car in the past, that should be all you need to "meet" these ladies no charge !

Brad


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

BradF said:


> Lee, you ave mentioned your Italian sports car in the past, that should be all you need to "meet" these ladies no charge !
> 
> Brad


Yes, it is effective in that way, although frankly it is somewhat of a rolling distraction, so many drivers zip through traffic to come up alongside and wave or usually take pictures (while driving), I actually think about that when driving and am doubly careful. But women do love it. 

_But what works even better is a BOW-TIE. _ I'm serious! I was shocked. Somehow, a month ago I stumbled upon the fact that last Aug 28 was "National Bow-Tie Day," and knowing I had to go in for a Board meeting at work on that morning, ordered a bow tie from Amazon (all of $3) and wore it, just for fun; walking into tthat e meeting and telling everyone else I was shocked, shocked!, that they had forgotten about this most important of holidays! 

But on the way to work that morning, the young girls at the Starbucks where I stopped smiled and at actually talked to me (they seldom do, and not much) and were friendlier than ever. The young girls, and older, waiting for the elevator in my building, who work in the insurance company call center on the second floor, were just as friendly, saying hi and flashing big smiles! The few young girls we have at work commented on it, too, and then finalyl that afternoon, at the wine store on the way home, I though the young girl at the checkout counter was going to propose right there (okay, she could see the ferrari out in the parking lot, too, but I really think the bow-tie was working its magic . . . ).

If I were single I'd buy a dozen of them! That and the car actually might get me . . well, you know what


----------



## BradF (Jul 23, 2015)

Well,now I know why I came over here from that other place, you would never find such useful, life changing, advice over there.

Brad


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lee, I only hope your wife doesn't read the forum, that's all I'm going to say!


----------



## rboatertoo (Aug 5, 2015)

I just read this post and now I have a advertising for meeting Philippines women!! Thanks Lee for changing my adds


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Lee, I only hope your wife doesn't read the forum, that's all I'm going to say!


Yes, she would probably not be that understanding. She is an old fashioned girl even if a rebel when younger. When she saw me with the bow-tie she said I looked "spiffy." Spiffy? that's a word my mother's mother used! Instantly, I felt old! Well, actually, I am, but it was nice to dream a bit . . .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, I have a bow-tie somewhere, I'll have to find it and see if the women fall all over me. I do have to admit, when I had the Jag, I got more looks from the opposite sex, now with a mundane SUV, I don't rate more than a glance.  I think the bow-tie isn't the major factor here.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Lee Willis said:


> ...That and the car actually might get me . . well, you know what


Kicked off this board if you say it? :smokin:


----------



## Marklx200 (Jun 14, 2015)

Would a clip-on have the same appeal?


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Lee, very nice to say the least! Great photos for a automated billboard on the layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Marklx200 said:


> Would a clip-on have the same appeal?


Only the quality ones where you can't tell they're a clip-on.


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I must agree. Each time I leave the house with a bow tie and drive my Pinto Woody Station wagon downtown, boy do I ever get the looks from the girls on the freeway. Funny thing, they're either smiling at me, or have a tear in their eye. Don't know why?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those looks are not what you think they are, because I get the same looks.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

```
But what works even better is a BOW-TIE.
```
Probably makes you look harmless.


----------



## J. S. Bach (Sep 20, 2015)

BobS said:


> I must agree. Each time I leave the house with a bow tie and drive my Pinto Woody Station wagon downtown, boy do I ever get the looks from the girls on the freeway. Funny thing, they're either smiling at me, or have a tear in their eye. Don't know why?


The looks when riding in a friend's brother's Trabant!:smokin:


----------

